# Link funktioniert nicht



## Juleli (5. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine kleine Sache. Und zwar steht das über dem Forum:



> Das Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum zieht um
> - 13.1.2008 -
> aktuelle Informationen zum Umzugstatus dann vorübergehend unter http://www.teichforum.net
> 
> ...



Problem: der Link zum Teichforum funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Ist das nur bei mir so? Oder funktioniert der generell nicht?


----------



## hoffisoft (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Link funktioniert nicht*

hei

ab den 13.01.2008

gruß


----------



## Juleli (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Link funktioniert nicht*

Ah so. Also die Infos erst ab dem 13.01. unter dem Link.
Beim zweiten Durchlesen wirds mir klar.
Ok


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Link funktioniert nicht*

Eh ich noch mehr Verwirrung stifte werd ich mal gleich noch eine Info-Seite dort hinterlegen.  

(Es hatten auch andere User gefragt.)


----------

